# Where to buy cubes?



## xtenglong (Sep 30, 2008)

I was looking around this forum for a thread that listed all of the places you can buy cubes, but I couldn't seem to find any. Basically, I just wanted to know a list of places to buy cubes, and where is the site located. I live in the US, so I hate paying such a high price for shipping from sites in asia (Doesn't mean you should exclude asian sites from the list).

The only sites that I know of are www.cube4you.com, www.9spuzzles.com, and www.cubesmith.com. It would also be nice to hear some review on how the site is.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are some sites that sell cubes:


http://cubefans.com/ - same owner of cube4you, better shop system
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/huskyomega_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ - very good ebay shop that sells black eastsheens
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/puzzleproz_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ - popular ebay shop that sells many kinds of cubes
http://stores.ebay.com/RubikFans-Shop - ebay shop of cube4you
http://www.rubiks.com/Shop.aspx - official rubik's shop, most people buy rubiks.com DIYs from here
http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm - meffert's shops
http://www.opticubes.com/store/ - shop maintained by watermelon on this forum
http://puzl.co.uk/ - a big European shop
http://www.seriouspuzzles.com/
http://shop34239670.taobao.com/


----------



## shelley (Sep 30, 2008)

Since you live in the US, don't forget your local toy store. A good option if you don't want to pay a fortune for shipping or wait for a week, and storebought cubes (official Rubik's brand, not the dollar store knockoffs) can be quite good if you're lucky.


----------



## xtenglong (Sep 30, 2008)

I've bought two cubes already at the toy stores around my place, and both of them aren't so great. I was just looking for places to buy DIY's and such. On puzl.co.uk, what kind of cube is the competition standard speed cube?


----------



## Cuber2112 (Oct 1, 2008)

I dont know where else to ask this but does anyone know what happend to Kubismo? It sounded like it would have been an awesome shop.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 1, 2008)

Cuber2112 said:


> I dont know where else to ask this but does anyone know what happend to Kubismo? It sounded like it would have been an awesome shop.



Exactly what I was wondering. I hope that thing goes through.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 1, 2008)

He said it would be open in November, and on top of that, he got banned because of all the stupid polls (favorite shade of(color), Did the Americans walk on the moon, etc.)


----------

